# Beschreibung über Bild bei Hover



## Gast170816 (11. September 2012)

Hallo ne klitzekleine Frage zum Thema "Bildergalerie". Ich finde sowas, wo das Bild ist und bei hover sich ne kurze Beschreibung drüberlegt ganz nett...

Ist das scriptbasiert oder funktioniert das einfach so per HTML und CSS? Ist das evtl. ein ganz bestimmter Typ von jQuery-Galerie...wenn ja wie heißt sie?


----------



## para_noid (11. September 2012)

Einen simplen Hover-Effekt kannst du mit reinem CSS realisieren.

siehe alten Thread dazu.

Stichworte sind Tooltip, CSS-Pseudoklassen (wozu :hover gehört) und Positionierung.


----------



## djheke (11. September 2012)

Hier mal 'ne Anregung.

```
div {
 float:left;
}

img{
 display:block;
}

div p {
 position:relative;
}

div p span {
 display:none;
}

div p:hover span {
 position:absolute;
 display:block;
 bottom:0;
 left:0;
 right:0;
 top:0;
 margin:auto;
 padding:10px;
 background:rgba(0,0,0,.4);
 color:#fff;
 font-weight:bold;
}

<div><p><img src="deinbild.jpg" alt="Bildbeschreibung"  /><span>Beschreibung</span></p></div>
```


----------



## Gast170816 (11. September 2012)

Aha, ok cool. So intensiv hab ich "hover" noch gar nicht genutzt (außer mal n bisschen Schrift bunt machen), wer hätte gedacht dass sowas damit geht


----------

